# No idea what this plant is ID help please



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

I collected this plant from a friends pond in northern Cal. about three hours drive north of S.F. 
I only have one pic of where I found it. Thought I took more. It stayed short on the ground when out of the water but in the pond where it was submerged it was all red and grew towards the surface although I did not see any that broke the surface. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/8539382417

This is what it looks like in my tank:

__
https://flic.kr/p/8540463510
It has stayed a bright green in my tank getting a little color when it gets up towards the light. The veins are because of the way I am fertilizing right now.

And these are it out of water:

__
https://flic.kr/p/8539361759


__
https://flic.kr/p/8539363367

To me it looks like a ludwigia but I am not sure. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like _Ludwigia palustris_.


----------

